# Can someone tell me if these are toxic?



## montanadolphin

I've gotten almost everything identified on my property to weed out toxic plants. There are a few however that are not listed on any of the toxic plant lists, but I know that doesn't necessarily mean they aren't toxic. Could someone please tell me yea or nay to the following...yes toxic, or no it's perfectly safe for my goats to eat.

Asparagus fronds and berries. I'm done harvesting my asparagus in my garden and they've matured into the fronds with berries.

Forsythia leaves and flowers

Butterfly bush...I'll include some pictures cuz I know there are different kinds.

Yuccas. I ask this because I've seen one list that says it's safe for goats, but someone here said they are toxic. I have tons of yuccas on my property, and although I don't dislike them, I have WAY too many and would love for the goats to take care of them!

Thank you!


----------



## montanadolphin

Bump!

Please someone tell me!


----------



## ksalvagno

I have no idea but the butterfly bush is beautiful.


----------



## happybleats

Im no plant expert either..: ( maybe goathiker will pop on..she seems to know her plants pretty well...


----------



## TDG-Farms

Asked my other half and ironically, those are called Butterfly Bushes and are non toxic to both humans and animals. Though in the wild, they are considered deer proof. Must tasty nasty or something.

Butterfly Weed, IS poisonous but its color is Orange. So you should be ok.


----------



## goathiker

Forsythia is not toxic to anything. 
Asparagus berries are mildly toxic. Not freak out, they're going to die toxic, just kind of steer them away. 
Some species of Yucca are not toxic, other types are mildly toxic.


----------



## lottsagoats

My goats have demolished the Forsythia bushes without so much as a burp, so I would hazard a guess that they are fine. Yucca juice is used to treat dry skin and a poor hair coat by putting it in their water, so Yucca sap is ok. Not sure about the butterfly plant.


----------



## montanadolphin

Ok so forsythia is ok for them to eat.
The butterfly bush is ok for them to eat.
Asparagus berries are a NO, but what about the fluffy fern/fronds?
And as for the yuccas...it depends on the species? I'm not sure what mine is, but here is a few pictures...never took pictures when the flowers bloomed, they were white...please tell me yes or no to them!
Thank you all so much!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

forsythia is yellow if I am not mistaken. But if you know what something is, just search the net and it will tell ya


----------



## goathiker

Yes and no, the web is a lot of peoples opinions for the most part. Asparagus berries are mildly toxic, are they going to poison a goat? NO not unless that's all they are eating. Same with Yucca, mildly poison...make sure that they eat other things as well. Here's what my pasture looks like. Are there toxic plants out there? Definitely. Do they die from eat them? Never, they aren't ONLY eating toxic plants.


----------

